# Wish there was an offmychest forum



## TheyAreWritingSongsOfLove (Nov 3, 2021)

Wouldn't it be nice to have a place to say what you're feeling without the risk of being banned? I am not referring to TAM banning. I am instead referring to reddit, which wants you to think there is such a thing as free speech but in reality is all about whether the current moderator thinks you're worthy of posting to the subreddit.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

You may as well leave your suitcases packed.


----------



## TheyAreWritingSongsOfLove (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What do you expect TAM to do about reddit?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> What do you expect TAM to do about reddit?


I think they're just venting about Reddit.



TheyAreWritingSongsOfLove said:


> I am instead referring to reddit, which wants you to think there is such a thing as free speech but in reality is all about whether the current moderator thinks you're worthy of posting to the subreddit.


Well, yeah. Reddit is a hive mind enterprise primarily owned by the Chinese and populated by people who can't stop screeching and reeing long enough to acknowledge others have perfectly valid different views.

A lot of people, myself included, wear certain subreddit bans as a badge of honor.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe it's down to how you say things rather than what you say?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> Maybe it's down to how you say things rather than what you say?


Really depends on the sub and the mods, but usually it doesn't much matter how you say it if the mods disagree with you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@TheyAreWritingSongsOfLove As has been pointed out, TAM has nothing to do with Reddit, so we cannot help you.

Incidentally much of the moderation at Reddit is automated so it might not even be a human who bans Redditors.

However I have just checked and Reddit does have a suggestion box option which you can find here:- 









r/ideasfortheadmins


r/ideasfortheadmins: r/IdeasForTheAdmins is a subreddit where you can submit ideas from your reddit feature wishlist for admin consideration. This …




www.reddit.com


----------

